# Metallica Fanboy vs Eta Carinae



## Dragon (Mar 28, 2015)

[size=+2]*Metallica Fanboy vs Eta Carinae*[/size]



Metallica Fanboy said:


> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Metallica Fanboy's active squad*

 *Super Macho Man* the male Machop <No Guard> @ Black Glasses
 *Daremyth* the female Igglybuff <Cute Charm> @ Moon Stone
 *Scorpicore* the female Skorupi <Sniper> @ Lansat Berry
 *Fort* the male Shieldon <Sturdy> @ Jaboca Berry
 *Ace Furnace* the female Torkoal <White Smoke> @ Ground Gem
 *Good Croc* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Muscle Band
 *Bad Croc* the male Krokorok <Anger Point> @ Absorb Bulb
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *Kanine West* the male Snubbull <Intimidate> @ Red Card
 *Reaper* the female Phantump <Harvest> @ Enigma Berry


*Eta Carinae's active squad*

 *Sefer* the genderless Golett <Iron Fist> @ Muscle Band
 *Smash Maestro* the male Gurdurr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Preveza* the female Horsea <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
 *Doppelgäng'd* the male Flaaffy <Static> @ Lucky Egg
 *Jink* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Dusk Stone
 *Lamellibranchiata* the female Shellder <Skill Link> @ Water Stone
 *Django* the male Growlithe <Intimidate> @ Fire Stone
 *Blackfoot* the female Cranidos <Mold Breaker> @ Lucky Egg
 *Chloris* the female Flabébé (White Flower) <Flower Veil> @ Shiny Stone
 *Cordelia* the female Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg

-MF sends out
-EC sends out and commands
-MF commands
-Dragon thinks of initials for herself

OH WAIT ALSO is this a single or double battle?


----------



## M&F (Mar 28, 2015)

This is a singles match. I seem to have forgotten to put that in, whoops.

Also, *Daremyth* out.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 28, 2015)

MF, would you mind if I used Preveza, but as a Seadra?  She got the experience necessary to evolve a couple of days ago, but as it was from a pre-DB battle I had to wait for Zhorken to manually add it in before I could evolve her.  This battle popped up before then, but she is a Seadra now.

This is also assuming I can send out a Pokemon into the water to start.


----------



## M&F (Mar 28, 2015)

Sure, we can make it a Seadra for the match. We haven't started yet, so it's not an issue. And yes, you can send out into the water. Also, for the record, you might want to change the profile link in your user information to reflect the username change, although the ASBdb seems to be capable of redirecting it anyhow.

Anyways, I may as well put out commands. We have to watch out for the fact that they can run circles around us, but fortunately, there's not much they can hit us with if they stay on the water. Let's open with a *Light Screen*, that'll further ruin their possibilities. And while you're at it, hustle down the ledge by the stairs -- we can use the starting spot of the arena as cover, so they won't be able to hit us with much of anything without coming out of the water.

From there, we attack with *Hyper Voice*, which shouldn't have any problem hitting even while we're in cover. It'll also annoy the holy beemjesus out of the wildlife, which is always a plus in my book. If the Seadra gets closer, let's try our luck with *Zap Cannon*, and bonus points if you can get her while she's approaching rather than actively avoiding our attacks. If the move you're intending to use is Disabled, *Uproar* for an action instead.

*Light Screen ~ Hyper Voice/Zap Cannon/Uproar (1 action) ~ Hyper Voice/Zap Cannon/Uproar (1 action)*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 28, 2015)

Aren't I commanding first?


----------



## M&F (Mar 28, 2015)

... Oh, right, you're yet to issue commands. Duh, me.

Well, go ahead, I'll just re-issue as I see fit.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 28, 2015)

Well Preveza, lead off with a *Focus Energy* to hopefully take advantage of that ability of yours.  Then let's hit hard with a couple of *Hydro Pump*s.  If Daremyth's out of reach of a Hydro Pump, try and throw a *Muddy Water* at her.

*Focus Energy ~ Hydro Pump/Muddy Water x2*


----------



## M&F (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, that leaves my strategy largely unchanged. Put your *Light Screen* up first, then dive behind cover and attack with *Hyper Voice* It's not going to fully stop the Muddy Water attacks, but it should at the very least make them harder to land and weaker on impact.

*Light Screen ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 2, 2015)

ack



> *Format:* 2v2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


Here to distress the Meteor Falls wildlife and tourists today are Metallica Fanboy and Eta Carinae. The two Trainers meet on the bridge nearest to the mouth of the cave and the referee joins them shortly, mildly distracted by the roaring waterfall barely a hundred meters away. The rules of the battle are simple enough and need no explanation, so the Trainers just get right to sending out their Pokemon. MF sends out Daremyth the Igglybuff, the Moon Stone around her neck glowing faintly, and after a moment of consideration, Eta Carinae sends out Preveza the Horsea into the water not too far from shore.

The Trainers and referee simultaneously realize they should probably head down the stairs so Preveza and Daremyth are actually at the same elevation. Preveza trills and plays in the water below as the Trainers grab their stuff and start to move, when suddenly the Horsea goes still and starts to glow a brilliant white. Everyone stops and watches as Preveza's glowing silhouette starts to change shape, then with a bright flash, fades to reveal her new, pointier form. The newly evolved Seadra trills happily and ducks in and out of the water, testing her new fins and improved speed.

The referee allows Preveza a minute to get used to her new form, but they're here for a reason, and it's time to get the battle started.  She calls for everyone's attention, then waves her flags to start the battle!

*ROUND 1*

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100% 
*Status:* Staring blankly.
*Light Screen ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 (
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100% 
*Status:* Checking out her new fins.
*Focus Energy ~ Hydro Pump / Muddy Water ~ Hydro Pump / Muddy Water*​
Preveza stops splashing around and goes still, steadying her breathing and heightening her focus on the battle ahead. She bobs silently in the water and watches carefully as Daremyth puts her stubby hands up and screws her eyes shut in concentration, and focuses energy into a semi transparent wall of pale yellow light.

Daremyth's eyes open to see Preveza inhaling deeply, then blasting a powerful jet of water at her. The wall of light helps lessen some of the water pressure, but Preveza's incredible aim means that most of the water is still going straight at Daremyth's face. The Igglybuff makes an uncomfortable noise and tries to scramble away, the Light Screen at her back slowly drifting backwards to keep up with its creator. She leaps down the nearby set of stairs to the lower level of the cavern, and glares vaguely in the direction of the Seadra. Then the Igglybuff takes a deep breath, and screams at the top of her lungs. A level up, Preveza and the Trainers all wince as Daremyth's voice echoes around the cavern, rivalling the volume of the waterfall, even. A couple of Zubats drop down from some stalactites on the ceiling and flap away, screeching at the sudden disturbance. 

Preveza shudders and narrows her eyes, scanning the edge of the rocky ledge for a sign of the Igglybuff and finding none. She can't directly hit her, then. The Seadra dives to the bottom of the pool and dredges up some dirty water with her fins, then rises to the surface, the murky water rising with her. With a cry, she pops out of the water at the surface and sends the water over the ledge, hoping to catch Daremyth with the size of the wave. Below, Daremyth looks up just in time to see the dark water pouring over the edge and down the stairs towards her. She barely has time to get the Light Screen up over her head as it comes crashing down on her, and she's incredibly glad for the protection of the light.

As the water slowly runs off into the cracks in the ground, Daremyth gets back to her feet and screams her fury vaguely in Preveza's direction. It doesn't seem as loud her last scream, but it still sets Preveza's head ringing and earns Daremyth a couple of groans from the Trainers. The Igglybuff can't exactly see the effects of her attack, but decides with a shrug that it was probably pretty effective, from what she can hear of the reactions on the upper level.

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 85% 
*Energy:* 92% 
*Status:* Waiting patiently.
Light Screen is active (2 actions remaining).
*Light Screen ~ Hyper Voice (crit) ~ Hyper Voice*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 (
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 84% 
*Status:*Starting to get a headache.
Pumped up.
*Focus Energy ~ Hydro Pump (crit) ~ Muddy Water*​
Notes
-Light Screen is described as taking a lot of concentration to use, so Daremyth moved to take cover during the second action instead. And since Preveza is faster, she got a Hydro Pump off before Daremyth managed to hide.
-those crits though
-Muddy Water was treated as a multi-target attack (BP x0.75) as Preveza didn't know exactly where Daremyth was.
-MF commands first next.


----------



## M&F (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmmm. Not to be repetitive or anything, but I'll just keep my aces up my sleeve for this round, and keep *making some noise*.

If Echoed Voice is disabled, we'll *Work Up* and renew the *Light Screen*.

*Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice/Work Up ~ Echoed Voice/Light Screen*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 3, 2015)

*Bide x3*

You saw the general direction Daremyth ran, right?  Aim that way.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 6, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*ROUND 2*

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 85% 
*Energy:* 92% 
*Status:* Waiting patiently.
Light Screen is active (2 actions remaining).
*Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice/Work Up ~ Echoed Voice/Light Screen*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 (
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 84% 
*Status:* Starting to get a headache.
Pumped up.
*Bide ~ Bide ~ Bide*​
Preveza closes her eyes and focuses, and when she opens them again they're glowing slightly red. She floats calmly at the surface of the water, and spreads her fins out as if to make herself a bigger target. Daremyth, meanwhile, can't see what Preveza's doing, but from the lack of water crashing down on her head, it seems like she must be doing.. nothing? Almost cautiously, the Igglybuff yells wordlessly up at the ceiling. There's a delay of a second or so, but her voice comes echoing back, oddly loud and clear.

Preveza doesn't react to Daremyth's voice at all. The only sign that she's still alert is a sudden flicker in the red light of her eyes, but otherwise, the Seadra seems to be quite deaf to the world. Daremyth again only notes the lack of water crashing down on her, or weird energy beams flying overhead, which she takes as a good sign. Before the sound of her last shout can fade away, she raises her voice again and adds another cry to the cacophony. The resulting sound is pretty loud, and Preveza can't completely ignore it now. Her snout twitches and her eyes flash again, glowing much brighter now.

Daremyth clears her throat and gets ready to shout to the sky one more time. At this point she's getting a bit tired of just yelling, but as long as she's not really getting hurt, she can't really complain, she figures. The Igglybuff shouts up at the ceiling again, and as the swirling noise echoes back at her and through the cave, she has the pleasure of seeing a pair of Golbats drop angrily from the ceiling and flap off, shrieking. Preveza's reaction is much the same; she thrashes violently as the chaotic, painfully loud noise echoes through her head, giving her a throbbing headache. She wants nothing more than to actually _hit Daremyth with something_, but at this point, she's having trouble even getting her eyes to focus.

The Seadra shudders and closes her eyes, then snaps her head vaguely in Daremyth's direction with the last shreds of control she has left. Then, with a faint cry, Preveza launches herself out of the water at top speed.. and lands unceremoniously on her side, a few feet away from the water's edge. Her eyes snap open and as she flops about on the rocky ground, she is extremely aware of the fact that Daremyth is nowhere to be seen, and she's kind of stranded away from the water now. Eta Carinae gives the Seadra a helpful shove back towards the water's edge as the referee waves her flags to signal the end of the round.

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 88% 
*Energy:* 87% 
*Status:* A little bored.
*Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 (
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 38%
*Energy:* 49%  
*Status:* Definitely has a headache.
Pumped up.
*Bide ~ Bide ~ Bide (miss)*​
Notes
-Daremyth's Light Screen faded at the end of the second action.
-Er, Bide is a physical attack, so Preveza couldn't hit Daremyth on the third action.
-Eta Carinae commands first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 6, 2015)

Is that really how Bide works?  The db calls it a "massive wave of pure force", that doesn't seem to imply physical movement from the Pokemon using it (as well, the description says it releases the energy at the end of the round, which I thought would mean after the final Hyper Voice, but if the attack isn't going to work anyways that doesn't really matter).


----------



## Dragon (Apr 6, 2015)

Bide's also a contact move, so yeah, it wasn't gonna hit anyways. (And oops, I was thinking of the games, where Bide can be released before the opponent moves? I'll fix that in a bit, but the only difference to the round is Preveza's going to lose a chunk of energy.)


----------



## Dragon (Apr 6, 2015)

Dddddouble posting to let you guys know I fixed the round.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 8, 2015)

I suppose it does say it's a contact move, right there out in the open on the db.  Well, a slight handicap never hurt anybody.  Let's keep on keeping on, Preveza!

Climb that *Waterfall*, why don't you?  Hopefully the high ground will help you out a bit.  Next up, let's try and cause some chaos.  *Twister* if you can see Daremyth, try and push her into the water.  If she's still out of your sights, throw another *Muddy Water* at her.

Last action should be fun.  If you pushed her into the water last action, *Surf* down that Waterfall to get to her (don't give me that look, _of course_ it will work).  If she's still on land and you can see her, *Hydro Pump*.  If she's on land and invisible, *Muddy Water* again.

*Waterfall ~ Twister/Muddy Water ~ Surf/Hydro Pump/Muddy Water*


----------



## M&F (Apr 8, 2015)

Hmmm, that'll force me to pull the ace I've been holding onto earlier than I expected. Daremyth, introduce them to our OG -- Obtuse *Gravity*. We won't be fast enough to stop them climbing up, but everything else they're planning should just _fall_ apart. They might not even stay over the waterfall if they can't swim against the undertow while they're getting pulled.

Unfortunately, pulling this beautiful trick off while they're in the water rather than trying to attack us on the surface leaves one issue -- that, instead of making them dead meat for all of our attacks, it puts an entire column of water between them and us (although that also messes with much of their attack options, specially in that they'll be working against the intensified gravity to hit us while we'll be working with it). Not that we're in a massive hustle to deal damage right now, anyway, what with the massive advantage we've carved, but we've got to keep moving forward. Let's try out a couple things that might get through their buffer -- lead with a *Shadow Ball* that might go through the water, and see if the gravity will help you put more force into it; then, we strike with *Psychic*, which will be harder to pull off all around, but maybe we can make it hurt harder if you do manage to land it properly.

If that Seadra has ended up someplace where you can't aim at her properly -- we'll swap out the Shadow Ball for a renewal of our *Light Screen*, but Psychic will probably not rely on whether we can find her, so that, we can stick with.

*Gravity ~ Shadow Ball/Light Screen ~ Psychic*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 18, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*ROUND 3*

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 88% 
*Energy:* 87% 
*Status:* A little bored.
*Gravity ~ Shadow Ball / Light Screen ~ Psychic*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 (
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 38%
*Energy:* 49%  
*Status:* Definitely has a headache.
Pumped up.
*Waterfall ~ Twister / Muddy Water ~ Surf / Hydro Pump / Muddy Water *​
Preveza turns around and faces the great waterfall behind her, gathering up her strength with a quiet hiss. She rushes forwards and leaps headlong into the waterfall, then starts to ascend the huge column of water with a strained look on her face. The Seadra reaches the top level of the waterfall with some effort, surveying the levels below her with a critical eye. There's a conspicuous spot of pink sitting at the bottom of the stairs two levels down, and Preveza manages to catch Daremyth's eye with a little flick of her fins. The Igglybuff is a bit taken aback as she realizes her cover is completely gone, but quickly composes herself with a little frown. This shouldn't be too difficult to fix, she decides, and her eyes start to glow an odd, unnatural red.

Preveza keeps her eyes fixed on Daremyth with a sense of pride, slowly catching her breath and getting ready for her next attack, when suddenly everything goes a bit.. wonky. Preveza squeaks in surprise as she suddenly feels heavier, or like suddenly a great force is weighing her down. She slips under the surface of the water, thrashing about in panic as she loses control of her buoyancy and sinks. In her panic, she can't quite fight the strong underwater current and is swept backwards towards the waterfall. The Seadra realizes what's happening a moment too late, and with a panicked trill, she goes over the edge and falls the fair distance down to the ground level.

Daremyth watches the blue spot follow the waterfall down into the pool below, but if there's a splash, the roar of the waterfall's covered it up. Daremyth wants to go see if she can spot Preveza in the water up ahead, but as she begins to struggle up the stairs (a task made more difficult by the increased gravity), there's a low rumbling sound that makes the Igglybuff pause. From the pool in front of her, a wave of dark, murky water suddenly rises up and surges down the stairs, taking Daremyth completely by surprise and washing her backwards. She sputters and tries to clear the mud and specks of dirt of out her eyes. Well, it seems like Preveza recovered from that fall fairly quickly, then.

Daremyth gets to her feet and turns back to the staircase in front of her with a sigh. Climbing it would normally be a struggle anyways, given her small size and stubby limbs, but with the intensified gravity and her sudden unwieldy weight, it's going to be even more difficult. She does her best to pull herself up the carved stone stairs anyways though, but when she reaches the top she's disappointed to see that Preveza is completely invisible under the water, if she was there at all? The mud dredged up from the Muddy Water attack earlier was making it difficult to see to the bottom of the pool and spot her opponent. Daremyth looks around warily, scanning the water around her and even up at the waterfall above her, just in case, then decides to play it safe. She waves her stubby arms around and a familiar wall of pale yellow light starts to form in front of her, giving her an added layer of defense.

Daremyth gets to put her Light Screen to work almost immediately, when with a low rumble, another wave of dark water surges up from the pool in front of her and washes across the cavern floor in front of her. The Light Screen helps divert some of the wave's force, but to her disgust, Daremyth finds herself with a faceful of silt anyways, the gross sludge getting into her eyes and leaving a horrible taste in her mouth. She spits it out angrily, then closes her eyes and switches to her second sight. She reaches out to find Preveza's mental signature and makes a little noise of approval as she finds the Seadra a few meters down, floating quietly near the bottom of the pool. Daremyth presses into Preveza's mind, hitting a bunch of random nerves and generally making a psychic mess of the place. Preveza trills in pain and curls into herself as Daremyth retreats back into her own mind, and tries to nurse her growing headache. This battle wasn't going her way at all.

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 74% 
*Energy:* 74% 
*Status:* Looking down into the murky water with a smirk. Standing on the top step of the staircase going down.
Light Screen is active (4 actions remaining). -1 Accuracy.
*Gravity ~ Light Screen ~ Psychic*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 ()
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 25% 
*Energy:* 36% 
*Status:* Anxious. A couple meters below the surface of the water. 
Pumped up.
*Waterfall ~ Muddy Water ~ Muddy Water *​
Notes
-Gravity is intensified (2 actions remaining).

-Alr_ight_ I feel the need to point out that I've never taken physics so I'm not entirely sure what this """gravity""" thingy is or how it works. But like. An increase in gravity means everything effectively gets heavier, right. So; when Gravity was used, Preveza sank under the water and ended up getting pulled back down the waterfall (I had her take 1/2 the damage of a Waterfall). Once she got to the bottom, her increased weight made her stay a few metres below the surface around Dive's depth. Since she couldn't see Daremyth, that qualified as 'out of [her] sights' and 'invisible', so she used Muddy Water for the next two actions.
-Daremyth climbed up the stairs (this took 3% energy due to Daremyth being like 5 inches tall, and the gravity making it hard to move) to try to spot Preveza in the water, but it wasn't very clear due to Muddy Water being used and she just put up a Light Screen instead.
-Preveza's second Muddy Water reduced Daremyth's accuracy one stage.
-Daremyth used the mental intrusion variant of Psychic on the third action, but it took an extra 1% energy to actually find Preveza's mind and mentally intrude as Daremyth wasn't completely clear on her location.

-my search history is like 'what happens if gravity increases underwater' and scuba diving forums
-Metallica Fanboy commands first.


----------



## M&F (Apr 18, 2015)

Mhmmm. Good going so far. While we're ahead, let's have some fun and give the referee more homework, hmm?

You've got Light Screen protection, you're close enough to the water's edge to get there without major trouble, and gravity will be working with you as you drop stuff on the river. So how about we drop... the temperature? Blow some *Icy Wind* down there -- and perhaps, in time, we can freeze the water, either above the surface or entirely. Is this a good idea? Probably not, but we have a huge lead and it'll be fun if something happens. Plus, if it works, there's not a way in hell they can help if it does work, since they're trapped underwater. But if they escape the water somehow, nail'em with *Zap Cannon*.

*Icy Wind/Zap Cannon ~ Icy Wind/Zap Cannon ~ Icy Wind/Zap Cannon*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 20, 2015)

Alright Preveza, no more playing around.  You can send a wave up there just fine and dandy, right?  Well bring yourself with it next time, give 'em a *Surf*.  And don't you start whining about not being able to breathe up there.  We're running with this.

Next up, *Disable*, as she should have used Zap Cannon.  Finish with, hmm, *Giga Impact*..?  That's assuming you can reach her with a physical move by flailing or something.  I don't want a recharge action afterwards please.  If she for some reason didn't use Zap Cannon on action one, flip around actions 2 and 3.

If you fail to get out of the water on the first action you're off the team, I don't even know anymore, try and get above the surface and Mimic those *Hyper Voice*s from before.

*Surf ~ Disable/Giga Impact/Mimic (Hyper Voice) ~ Giga Impact/Disable/Hyper Voice*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 24, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*ROUND 4*

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 74% 
*Energy:* 74% 
*Status:* Looking down into the murky water with a smirk. Standing on the top step of the staircase going down.
Light Screen is active (4 action remaining). -1 Accuracy.
*Icy Wind / Zap Cannon ~ Icy Wind / Zap Cannon ~ Icy Wind / Zap Cannon*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 (
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 25% 
*Energy:* 36% 
*Status:* Anxious. A couple meters below the surface of the water. 
Pumped up.
*Surf ~ Disable / Giga Impact / Mimic (Hyper Voice) ~ Giga Impact / Disable / Hyper Voice*​
Down at the murky bottom of the pool, Preveza is gathering fresh water around her with small movements of her fins. She surrounds herself in a rough sphere of clear water, then surges upwards with a flick of her tail. Preveza breaks the surface of the water, accompanied by a large wave of water that rushes forwards over the cavern floor with a loud roar. Daremyth jumps in surprise as the wave hits her Light Screen, but even the thin barrier of energy isn't enough to keep her from being washed backwards and almost back down the stairs.

She wipes the water from her face with a grimace,  then looks over at Preveza. The Seadra is flopping back and forth on the shore a bit helplessly, but is focused dead on Daremyth with a sharp expression. The Igglybuff smiles slightly. Preveza's just lying there, a completely open target for any attacks. This'll be easy. She points towards Preveza and concentrates, forming a large, audibly crackling ball of electricity in front of her. Preveza makes a worried noise as Daremyth releases the energy in a wide arc.. completely missing her target and landing in the water, just in front of the waterfall. Preveza doesn't really want to expend the energy to flip over and see the results, but the burst of static she can hear as the electricity runs off into the water sounds nasty enough.

Preveza decides that she definitely doesn't want to deal with that much electricity, if she can help it. She closes her eyes and relaxes, going completely limp, to Daremyth's confusion. Preveza mentally presses into the Igglybuff's mind, going into her opponent's recent memories and putting a mental block over her most recent attack, blocking off Daremyth's access to the memory of how to call up the crackling ball of electricity. She retreats back into her own mind and opens her eyes, glaring a challenge at Daremyth.

Daremyth, meanwhile, is something of an amateur psychic herself, so when she feels Preveza's mental intrusion she immediately tries to put up her defenses. And yet.. Daremyth can't really tell what Preveza _did_ in her mind, but she feels like she's forgetting something. With a worried expression, she tries to focus and create another ball of electricity in front of her, but finds she.. can't. Daremyth starts to panic a bit. What did Preveza do? Was she broken now? Would she never be able to make huge balls of electricity again? Daremyth wails, and runs over to Preveza to express her concern. She intends to go punch the stupid Seadra in the face, but trips over her feet and ends up launching herself headfirst at her opponent. Preveza huffs as Daremyth hits her right in the chest, but the Igglybuff is likely in just as much pain, having fallen right on her face.

Preveza looks up in surprise as she suddenly feels herself getting lighter. It's an odd feeling, and she almost jerks herself upright as she gets used to her original weight once again. Preveza makes a pleased trilling noise, and shuts her eyes as  tightly as they'll go. Her body starts to take on a bright orange aura, and as Daremyth gets off the ground with a groan, Preveza trills and surges forwards with a strong push of her tail. Preveza rams into Daremyth head-first, and with a choked noise, the Igglybuff goes flying across the cavern floor. Preveza makes a taunting noise as the orange aura around her fades and she sinks back to the ground, a bit anti-climactically.

Daremyth pushes herself back to her feet with a pained breath. This kind of sucked, actually. She had a lot more bruises than she expected to get from this battle, and she was getting smacked around.. by a fish? This was unacceptable. She tries to summon the electricity from the air again, before she realizes that she still _can't_ for whatever reason, and looks around in panic. What should she do now? Should she just.. stand here? Daremyth makes a face, then decides at the very least she can go over and hit the Seadra a bit for headbutting her across the room. Daremyth takes a deep breath, then runs towards Preveza again. And yet again, she trips over her feet in the same spot as last time, going flying headfirst towards the Seadra and landing flat on her face, herself. Preveza makes an amused noise as her opponent gets back to her feet, backing away with an embarrassed expression. Preveza was just lying there, and she still couldn't hit her properly? 

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 26% 
*Energy:* 65%  
*Status:* Not pleased.
Light Screen is active (1 action remaining). Zap Cannon is disabled (1 action remaining). 
-1 Accuracy.
*Zap Cannon (miss) ~ Struggle ~ Struggle*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 (
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 15% 
*Energy:* 13% 
*Status:* In good spirits, but tiring quickly. 
Pumped up.
*Surf (crit) ~ Disable ~ Giga Impact*​
Notes
-Gravity returned to normal at the beginning of the third action.

-Surf was a critical hit; it also brought Preveza up to the surface and onto the shore, at the cost of 2% extra energy (would have just been 1% if not for the gravity).
-Zap Cannon missed.
-Preveza successfully disabled Daremyth's Zap Cannon, and since there wasn't really anything in her commands about what to do if Zap Cannon failed, she used Struggle for the next two actions.
-It took an extra 1% for Preveza to use Giga Impact, since she isn't exactly built for 'sprinting towards the opponent at top speed', on land, at least.

-googling: avoided. Thanks, EC B)
-Eta Carinae commands first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 24, 2015)

Can I see your damage calcs for Daremyth's health?  I had her taking a bit more (Critical hits bypass Light Screen, don't they?).


----------



## Dragon (Apr 24, 2015)

-9% for Surf (11.25 (9x1.25, STAB) + 6.25 (9x0.75, crit) = 18%, 9% after Light Screen)
-15% for Giga Impact, no modifiers
+3% from the Moon Stone

Bulbapedia confirms that crits bypass Light Screen, which I.. didn't.. know... So Daremyth should lose an extra 9% health, yes.

...Although this causes another problem since in the first round, Preveza got a crit with Hydro Pump while Daremyth had a Light Screen up, but I also halved the damage then. Daremyth should also have lost another 14% health (wow, Sniper), but since a total -23% health is pretty game changing, I'm inclined to maybe distribute it evenly over the next round or something? 8% the first action, 8% the second and 7% the third action uncapped, maybe.

Alternatively, I could ignore the extra Hydro Pump damage and calculate crits _properly_ from this point forwards, though that'd be a bit unfair towards EC, I feel. I'm more inclined towards the first, but do you guys have any input either way?

oh my god this is a pretty sizeable fuck-up, apologies


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 25, 2015)

Losing as badly as I am, I'd love that 23% damage any way I can get it, though it doesn't matter to me whether it builds up over the round or Daremyth just takes it all at once.  Whatever MF wants.


----------



## M&F (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah, go ahead and apply it all at once. It's par for the course. And I'm not about to complain about the match getting more exciting.

Although this bypass is kind of pretty weird flavorwise... Something to possibly adress later.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 25, 2015)

Alright then, Daremyth is now at 26% health and you guys can go ahead and command!


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 26, 2015)

*Waterfall*, then two *Brine*s.  If she puts up another Light Screen use *Waterfall* instead of Brine.  If she runs away, follow her (learn to walk real fast).  If you can't hit her, *Chill*.

*Waterfall/Chill ~ Brine/Waterfall/Chill x2*

With those Waterfalls, I want you to hit her, not try and climb the actual waterfall.


----------



## M&F (Apr 27, 2015)

Let's win this in an ugly way, but one that doesn't run afoul of flinchhax in the first action, hm? We have a massive lead in energy and we'd do well to use it.

Lead with *Detect*. See if you can look the perfect sitting duck while you do -- we want that Seadra to think she _can_ hit us even though she can't, and I rather doubt that using that move will leave any visible trace, particularly to a Pokémon that doesn't learn the move and wasn't warned about it. We'll want them attacking us as often as possible, so we can ensure they'll be using up more energy than they can afford to.

Next, we should be able to survive one brine, although not both -- we use that crucial stopgap in order to pull off a *Double Team*. This will make it much easier for them to keep taking shots. If that detestable creature is still airswimming for us in the third action, think back to whether you were able to draw a Waterfall in the first action. If you managed to, just *Endure* the hit and watch them flop into uselessness. If Preveza Chilled in the first action instead of attacking you, however... desperate times call for desperate measures. *Sing* for hope.

*Detect (look hittable) ~ Double Team (max clone number) ~ Endure/Sing*


----------



## Dragon (May 31, 2015)

many apologies for the really really late reffing augh



> *Format:* 2v2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*ROUND 5*

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 26% 
*Energy:* 65%  
*Status:* Not pleased.
Light Screen is active (1 action remaining). Zap Cannon is disabled (1 action remaining). 
-1 Accuracy.
*Detect ~ Double Team (max) ~ Endure/Sing*

Eta Carinae (OO)
 ()
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 15% 
*Energy:* 13% 
*Status:* In good spirits, but tiring quickly. 
Pumped up.
*Waterfall/Chill ~ Brine/Waterfall/Chill ~ Brine/Waterfall/Chill*​
Daremyth's eyes flash, then with an expression of deep focus, she takes a defensive stance and stares at Preveza intensely. The Seadra eyes her opponent for a second. She can tell Daremyth's doing.. something, but it just looks like the Igglybuff is just standing there? With a shake of her head, she ducks down a little lower in the water, then surges forwards with incredible speed, flying out of the water with a faint cry. Daremyth barely reacts. She looks up and with the smallest of movements, shifts just enough to send Preveza flying off target, just to her side. The Seadra bounces roughly off the rocky ground with a little squeak, then roughly flails about, flipping onto her side to face Daremyth with a glare.

The Igglybuff lets out a long breath as she relaxes and drops her intense focus, but she barely has time to rest as Preveza's already raring to go again. The Seadra's cheeks puffs up as the water pressure builds in her snout, then with a fierce cry, she blasts a jet of salty water at Daremyth. Daremyth wails in pain as the water bites at her scrapes and wounds, her stubby arms almost going numb with the pain. Still, the Igglybuff struggles through and bounces up onto her feet with a grimace. She starts to move in a loose circle around Preveza, dipping in and out of the Seadra's sight as she goes around her back. Preveza does her best to keep her eyes on Daremyth, but as the Igglybuff starts to approach top speed (which admittedly, isn't very fast), her outline starts to blur until three Igglybuffs stand in a circle around the Seadra.

Preveza looks at three Igglybuffs in front of her, then sets her sights on the nearest one and starts to puff up her cheeks with water once again. Daremyth seems to anticipate the attack, as the three of her put their arms up in front of their heads and curl up as tightly as they can. Preveza starts to shake with the effort of keeping her internal water pressure under control, then blasts another jet of salty water towards Daremyth. The Igglybuff cries out as the salty water strikes her, her clones disappearing into the air as she loses her focus and drops the illusion. She doesn't have to hold on for long, though, as Preveza's jet of water abruptly cuts off as the Seadra starts to shudder with the effort, then collapses, motionless as she can no longer keep herself conscious.

Metallica Fanboy (OO)
 ()
[Daremyth] F <Cute Charm> 
*Health:* 3% 
*Energy:* 58%  
*Status:* Blinking weakly.
-1 Accuracy.
*Detect ~ Double Team (max) ~ Endure*

Eta Carinae (XO)
 ()
[Preveza] F <Sniper>
*Health:* 15% 
*Energy:* 0% 
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Waterfall ~ Brine ~ Brine*​
Notes
-Preveza used Waterfall on the first action because Detect is essentially just dodging, so there's no way to anticipate that unless one is specifically commanded to watch for it.
-Igglybuff's base Speed is 15, so the max clones one can make is 2. (just ask if you wanna know how I calculate max Double Team clones)
-Brine hit the real Daremyth on the third action, but since Preveza didn't have enough energy to fully use the attack, it did less damage.

-Eta Carinae sends out
-MF commands
-EC commands


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 31, 2015)

Go get 'em, Sefer!


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

Great job, Daremyth. You'll finally get to evolve! After so many years of pretty much only being in Metronome Matches, you'll finally start to get something close to a decent movepool. And the next step in evolution won't even be far! This is some great tidings.

Sadly, the only great tidings we have are for your future in the squad, because, as far as this match right now is concerned, you're done for. All we can do now is gamble on the consistent 50% chance of successfully delaying the inevitable and hope that'll inconvenience them energywise.

*Endure ~ Detect ~ Endure*


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 31, 2015)

No trapping moves?  Feint?  _Will-O-Wisp_?  Why did I even bother getting a Golett anyways?

Let's try and get some benefit out of this at least.

*Power-Up Punch x3*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 14, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Metallica Fanboy* (2/2 left)

*Daremyth*  @ Moon Stone
*Ability*: Cute Charm
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Blinking weakly. _-1 Accuracy_.

*Eta Carinae* (1/2 left)

*Sefer* @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Inscrutable.

------------------------------​
Daremyth remains curled up tightly, tiny arms trying and failing to cover her huge eyes as she anticipates her opponent's next attack. Unable to resist, she opens one eye slightly just in time to get a peek at Sefer swinging its fist back to slap her sideways with its knuckles. The Igglybuff concentrates her very hardest on holding her form, slowing her roll backwards and just barely managing to keep standing. Daremyth can't hold on forever, though, and doesn't even bother trying to get out of the way as Sefer punches her again in the face (not that Daremyth has very much in the way of not-face) with its newly-reinforced knuckles, her face crumpling in defeat before she's quickly recalled back into her Poké Ball.

------------------------------​
*Metallica Fanboy* (1/2 left)

*Daremyth*  @ Moon Stone
*Ability*: Cute Charm
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Endure ~ Detect (failed)

*Eta Carinae* (1/2 left)

*Sefer* @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: _Well, that was easy_... _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch ~ Power-Up Punch

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Daremyth's Health: 3% - 2% (Power-Up Punch) - 9% (Power-Up Punch) = 0%
 Daremyth's Energy: 58% - 4% (Endure) = 54%
 Sefer's Health: 100%
 Sefer's Energy: 100% - 4% (Power-Up Punch) - 4% (Power-Up Punch) = 92%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Sefer (35) stands alone.
 *Metallica Fanboy* sends out, then *Eta Carinae* commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 24, 2015)

Oops... 12-hour DQ warning for MF.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 24, 2015)

And that's that. MF is disqualified and gets nothing. Daremyth gets 2 exp and happiness. Eta Carinae gets $8, Preveza gets 1 exp and can now evolve, and Sefer gets 2 exp. Dragon and I split a measly $5.

I'll handle this in the database in a few hours.


----------

